# wrapping question



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Is there some sort of free software where you can try different colored wraps before you have them done to see what you like?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Not*

that I am aware of. At any rate pictures on a video monitor rarely look like the real thing. I did see one video where a guy put together his own personal color chart for gudebrod thread. Each color of thread was wrapped on a pice of thin pvc, with and with out color preserver, both NCP and regular thread, so that he would have an idea of all the possibilities to choose from.

Color preserver can change the way some threads look, so even if your at the store looking at the thread, when CP and finish are added it may look slightly different.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> Is there some sort of free software where you can try different colored wraps before you have them done to see what you like?


Visual wrap software does let you try different crosswraps out to see how butt wraps might look, but at $100 it's far from free. 

I understand Gudebrod will send out a color chart if you contact them, or so I have heard.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Surf Cat said:


> Visual wrap software does let you try different crosswraps out to see how butt wraps might look, but at $100 it's far from free.
> 
> I understand Gudebrod will send out a color chart if you contact them, or so I have heard.


alright thanks for the info.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Shorefisher; Check this out

ttp://www.tightwraps.com/test/paramtest.php


----------

